
Coleslaw: Static Site Generator in Common Lisp - deepaksurti
https://github.com/coleslaw-org/coleslaw
======
mark_l_watson
Nice looking project, especially nice hacking.md write up in docs/.

From a 15 minute look (I haven’t cloned the repo yet) it was built as a
blogging platform and more recent changes to extend for more general web
sites.

It always makes me happy to see well documented Common Lisp projects.

------
deepaksurti
A good quick start tutorial for Coleslaw. [0]

[0]: [https://jany.st/post/2015-12-07-blogging-with-
coleslaw.html](https://jany.st/post/2015-12-07-blogging-with-coleslaw.html)

------
vfclists
What? No org integration?

Who creates a Lisp based blogging solution with out support for org?

